
Amazon's Cloud Crash Disaster Permanently Destroyed Many Customers' Data - moeffju
http://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-lost-data-2011-4
======
hga
Extending a quote by commentator Cory, under normal circumstances " _[...]
volumes that operate with 20 GB or less of modified data since their most
recent Amazon EBS snapshot can expect an annual failure rate (AFR) of between
0.1% – 0.5%, where failure refers to a complete loss of the volume._ "
(<http://aws.amazon.com/ebs/>).

